# How to paint different kinds of animal fur?



## chneyswhite (May 9, 2017)

I son't know how to deal with the animal fur in oil painitng. Anybody is good at this field?


----------



## Traffic NYC (Aug 27, 2014)

There ar several designs, methods, and techniques for painting fur. however I’ve had many individuals solicit from me however I paint fur, therefore i believed I’d share my manner of doing it.

The first issue to comprehend is that there ar lots totally different|completely different}|of various} styles of fur that may need different techniques and different brushes. simply in one painting, shown below, there's short swish fur, long wispy fur, thick clumpy fur, etc.










The second issue to recollect is that fur is visibly thick. therefore in most cases once painting fur you would like to possess a minimum of three layers of color making depth.

The darkest colours you see on AN animal’s fur can sometimes be the deepest areas nighest to the skin. therefore you’ll place that color down initial. You’ll add additional layers then, ending with the lightest colours light the ideas of the fur.

You’ll additionally typically need to start out with thicker brushes on the lowest layers and end with diluent, finer brushes for the wispy hair tips.

Let’s take a glance at a close-up detail of the painting on top of. during this detail, you'll be able to see broad areas of comparatively swish fur.










I used a lover brush to create up my layers. I started with a bigger fan for the lowest layer and switched to a smaller fan on consequent layer. (A filbert rake brush may also work, counting on the animal and its fur sort.)

Try to vary your brush stroke length, stroke angle, and brush angle to stay it from trying too uniform. Wild animals don’t get their fur brushed therefore you would like it to seem slightly worn. (Of course, if you’re doing a pet portrait of a prize show dog then this doesn’t apply. You’ll need your brush strokes to remain pretty uniform therefore your pooch appearance well-groomed.)

Once the primary 2 layers ar down return and add many strokes here and there with a script liner to feature slightly additional scruffiness, further because the final highlights.

In this second detail (below) you’ll notice the fur is way additional clumpy.










With fur like this, you’ll need to start out with a medium spherical brush to dam within the basic form of the clumps. Again, begin with darker colours on the lower layer.

Then use a smaller spherical to try and do the center, lighter layer. Finally, return and add some wispy fur tips with the script liner another time to the highest, lightest layer. It’s that final, lightest layer that offers the fur it’s depth.

Always attempt to vary your stroke lengths and angles, even obtaining many wiggly lines in there once in a very whereas, to allow it that “wild” unbrushed look.

As you'll be able to see, there’s nothing magic concerning the technique i exploit. . . it’s merely a system that has worked on behalf of me. simply keep in mind to travel from dark to light-weight, larger brushes to diluent brushes, and keep your strokes varied.

Oh yes, and there’s an added issue you’ll want if you’re confronting a wild, furred animal—a heap of your time and patience!


----------

